# ~Green's Resurrection Aquarium Gallery~ 50g Updates 6/20/12 pg.4: Mountain Scape



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Welcome to my Resurrection Aquarium Gallery. Some of you may know I have had 140g and 50g when I started this hobby last year (Summer). Almost a year has gone by, I have learned A LOT. I am talking A LOTTTTTTTT:smile:. The best lesson learned in the beginning of this year (2012), where every single tank that I have crumbling down. My 140g was ok, but I didn't get what I expect it to be. My 10g was dying slowly but surely because of algae issue. To top it all off, my 50g which I was somewhat proud of, were destroyed within hours because of CO2 issue (here is the thread: (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...n/174439-when-co2-strikes-killing-all-my.html).

Yup, that's right. I was very very very very close to quit this hobby. I basically didn't really care for a while. However, inside me will never quit. I know that "giving up" is not in my dictionary. I got knocked down, but I didn't get knocked out. 

This is why I decided instead of quitting to have 0 tank, I would have actually dedicated a room just for aquarium/fish tanks only. This will be my Resurrection Aquarium Gallery. From 0 tank, this fills up to 6 tanks (140g, 2x 50g, 30g, 10g, 5g). :smile::smile: I know that I am still learning, but I can tell you this. IT WILL BE EPIC. Not to be cocky or overconfidence, but you will enjoy it as much as I do. Let's get started with the pictures of the room.

*Here are some pictures as I am building the smaller tanks around my 140g (She's the big momo) :icon_smil*




























*Here comes the soldiers* :bounce::bounce::





































Hahahahah, yeah I am happy, but they're not done yet. LOL. It was pretty painful to move 5 tanks around to get the best view and functions at the same time. However, I enjoyed it. So look out, I will be rescaping all these and Updates pictures at least tomorrow. Btw, I would start with 140g.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Get ready people. The RESURRECTION is on the way. 

Comments, Opinions, Supports, Suggestions, etc are greatly appreciated. :angel:

PS: I will have all the tank journal at this thread only instead of 1 by 1.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the fish room. Definitely looks like it will be EPIC.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

love it! a fish room is an awesome room.... keep us posted!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Congrats on the fish room. Definitely looks like it will be EPIC.


Thank you 2in10. I am so excited. Have been...



wetbizquit said:


> love it! a fish room is an awesome room.... keep us posted!


Yupppppppp....Awesome indeed. Check back tomorrow, you'll get more updates for sure....Thank you again.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dang, I wish I had a room like that all to myself... Can't wait to see individual FTS's and close ups of each tank(hint hint)! :hihi:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Dang, I wish I had a room like that all to myself... Can't wait to see individual FTS's and close ups of each tank(hint hint)! :hihi:


Well, if you want it, they you will get it. That's my philosophy. It just a matter of time :hihi::hihi:. Yes, I can't wait for the FTS indeedddddddddd............:angel:


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, now that's fantastic  I wish I had that much room to view all my tanks! That will make maintenance so much more enjoyable. I like the hardscape I your 140, btw. Nice looking setup!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet! :drool:

I think I missed the 50gallon at some point. Not sure how. Maybe that one came and went in my hiatus? Oh well. I am here now. Carry on good sir.roud:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

theblondskeleton said:


> Wow, now that's fantastic  I wish I had that much room to view all my tanks! That will make maintenance so much more enjoyable. I like the hardscape I your 140, btw. Nice looking setup!


Thank you. Your wish will come true. It's more enjoyable indeed. As far as the 140 scape.....eeeehhhhhhhhh....It was alright. It was my first scape as I was learning aquascaping with 10g (LOL), and I went ahead and did it. I know the new scape will be much better.



cableguy69846 said:


> Sweet! :drool:
> 
> I think I missed the 50gallon at some point. Not sure how. Maybe that one came and went in my hiatus? Oh well. I am here now. Carry on good sir.roud:


:bounce::bounce:Yayyyyyy, Yyyayyyy, ....Cable is here:bounce::bounce:

Yeah, I know you missed my 50. I thought you just hated it. :frown:


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

I want to do this!!! But I feel my wifey would kill me, very quickly.

Looks awesome!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

halffrozen said:


> I want to do this!!! But I feel my wifey would kill me, very quickly.
> 
> Looks awesome!


Hahahahhahaha, Half, trust me, she won't. The trick is, ....don't get them at once. :icon_evil:icon_evil

haha


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol, I love how you changed your mind from quitting to diving even deeper! roud: Says alot for your love of the hobby. Will be looking forward to updates.

I would suggest moving the 140g to the window and the 10g and 30g by the wall, then move the 2 50gs to the other wall.



green_valley said:


> Hahahahhahaha, Half, trust me, she won't. The trick is, ....don't get them at once. :icon_evil:icon_evil
> 
> haha


Sneaky sneaky!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks knuggs. I am happy that you actually realized that the whole entire thing. It's basically "not quitting". I hope some people will get my point. I love this hobby, and I know my aquascaping is getting better. 

Thank you so much for your suggestion about 140g. Unfortunately, I don't have the Men Power to move this beast. I don't know if you've had 140 before, but man ohhhh man. Not easy to manuvear, to say the least. Hahhahahahahah. So yeah, at this point, it's too risky for me to move it. 



knuggs said:


> Lol, I love how you changed your mind from quitting to diving even deeper! roud: Says alot for your love of the hobby. Will be looking forward to updates.
> 
> I would suggest moving the 140g to the window and the 10g and 30g by the wall, then move the 2 50gs to the other wall.
> 
> ...


Not sneaky. Just loving the hobby too much, that's my excuse:angel:


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah I could only imagine a 140g. My 75 was enough. I was just kidding anyway :hihi:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

knuggs said:


> Yeah I could only imagine a 140g. My 75 was enough. I was just kidding anyway :hihi:


Hahahhahaha, dang it Knugss. You got me on that one. I thought you were insaneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my friend....Hahahahha


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, that's my kind of room, the big tank looked nice but lonely all by itself but with all the others what a great room to play in! Nice job!!!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

green_valley said:


> Hahahhahaha, dang it Knugss. You got me on that one. I thought you were insaneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my friend....Hahahahha


Lol, maybe a lil but nothing official :tongue:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> Thank you. Your wish will come true. It's more enjoyable indeed. As far as the 140 scape.....eeeehhhhhhhhh....It was alright. It was my first scape as I was learning aquascaping with 10g (LOL), and I went ahead and did it. I know the new scape will be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw. I just wasn't around for a bit. With the new baby and all. Then I got the salty bug, and work is crazy. Everything is settling down a bit now though. So I should be able to pay better attention now.roud:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

150EH said:


> Wow, that's my kind of room, the big tank looked nice but lonely all by itself but with all the others what a great room to play in! Nice job!!!


roud:Thanks 150. I am super excited :bounce: But I won't play around these tanks though. I usually fall asleep. :icon_mrgr



knuggs said:


> Lol, maybe a lil but nothing official :tongue:


PHewwwwsssssssss, at least it's not official.



cableguy69846 said:


> Naw. I just wasn't around for a bit. With the new baby and all. Then I got the salty bug, and work is crazy. Everything is settling down a bit now though. So I should be able to pay better attention now.roud:


:bounce:Yay...Thanks Cable. ............How's the baby btw?.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> roud:Thanks 150. I am super excited :bounce: But I won't play around these tanks though. I usually fall asleep. :icon_mrgr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No prob man. I should go read that thread on of these days. The baby is gettin big fast. She is gonna be 4 months old on the 14th and it feels like it flew by.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Let's get to more updates. Here comes more pictures and comments:


*Did you see the 140g scape? yeah, it's been cleaned out. It wasn't too bad. Good thing is also, no smells at all. That's a great sign as O2 goes pretty deep. Remember it was pretty high hills. *



















*Just like that, booooommmmmmm roud:*









*These are the components involved. Rocks, which are about close to 300lbs. Manzanita tree, man oh man, I love this tree. mmmmm mmmm mmmmm:biggrin:*


















*Then here comes the fun part. Designing the hardscape. This step also has been well thought before I bought everything I needed. This is not a magic thing and it's just there. The idea was to have natural look, high on the left, and flowing to the lower part at the bottom. Natural baby :angel: So yeah, a lot of cutting, turning, adjusting at this stage. :icon_lol:*




































*This is where your vision, artistic skills, and imagination come together. So after a few hours, I decided with the bigger branches. More solid and perfect as far as composition wise. Once I simulate the scape that I like outside the tank, here comes another challenge: Putting them all in there. This is obviously a not very easy task. Did I mention about 300 lbs of rocks?  One of the big one was about 100lbs. I am a big fan of Styrofoam as the base. Another challenge was Manzanita woods, if I didn't calculate right, I would be screwed. Even with the exact measurement, I had problem putting it it. You know why????? because of that dang divider in the middle. It was pain to maneuver that wood. So now its a more fun thing, which is scaping inside the tank. PHewwwwssssssssss...............

By the way, please excuse my HOT body in the reflection :icon_lol: hahahah

*
































































*Ok, now more hot body for you, ooopsss ...I meant hardscaping. :flick:
Now, time for the substrate. Very close guys....very close.*














































Finally Ladies and Gentlemen..........After a couple of days, 
:bounce::bounce: :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> No prob man. I should go read that thread on of these days. The baby is gettin big fast. She is gonna be 4 months old on the 14th and it feels like it flew by.


Yeah, it's sad story, but I have moved on. Wow, already 4 months???? roud:roud:


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Room looks excellent.

Is that floor on a slab, or is there a basement under it? That is a lot of weight load on one room.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

BS87 said:


> Room looks excellent.
> 
> Is that floor on a slab, or is there a basement under it? That is a lot of weight load on one room.


Thank you. This is a 3 stories apartment. .............just kidding. LOL

Nope, there is no basement. It's solid concrete. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> Yeah, it's sad story, but I have moved on. Wow, already 4 months???? roud:roud:


Yep. Feels like she was just born yesterday.:biggrin:

That is a good lookin scape man. You have some talent sir.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Yep. Feels like she was just born yesterday.:biggrin:
> 
> That is a good lookin scape man. You have some talent sir.


Thank you for the kind words Cable. More updates tonight. Look out:flick:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This looks gorgeous so far. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> This looks gorgeous so far. Can't wait to see the finished product!



Thank you, I appreciate the comment. Yes, I'll be posting more pictures soon


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

More update: 


*Planted those plants.:flick::flick:*


















*Time for the water:*


















*Unfortunately the miracle gro was leaking somewhere and sand looked ugly *


















*Finally it's done. But guess what? I made a HUGE mistake. That's why we learn everyday. I didn't wash the sand. Look at the cloudyness :angryfire:angryfire Uggghhhhhhhh. Guess what??? I had to redo the sand and drain the water. I took out the sand and do it again. painfulllllllllllllll *











Ok, so here we go guys:

Specs:
W: 183 x D: 46 x H: 64 (cm)
Plants: Anubias Barteri (broad leaf), Anubias Congensis, 
Anubias Nana (petite),Anubias barteri var. 'coffeefolia', 
Crypt Wendtii
Fish:Rummy Noses, corydoras Panda, corydoras Albino, 
corydoras, Leopard, siamensis algae eaters, siamensis 
Flying Fox, Albino Pleco bristlenose
Substrate: ADA AquaSoil, Miracle Grow capped with 
EcoComplete
Light: Worklight T8 x2 (48 inches)











_________________________________________________________________

:bounce::bounce::bounce:OH by the way, Check out my youtube video. :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVeJEGrt70c

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

That wood is amazing! Nice work!


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

wow, all that hard work certainly paid off, nice job bro, thought i had it rough putting two journals together... sheesh!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Jayme said:


> That wood is amazing! Nice work!


Thank you Jayme, I appreciate your comment. Yes, it was a lot of work too. Just to find the best position, it wasn't 5 minutes. Hahahaha.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

You, sir, have gone from fish keeper to artist. That tank is stunning. That video was amazing. I am at a loss for any more words. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow you have been busy!! Love how the tank flows with the driftwood, looks real natural. Also love how the fish school and kinda flow with the driftwood as well. Nicely done roud: The video does this tank alot more justice!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

wetbizquit said:


> wow, all that hard work certainly paid off, nice job bro, thought i had it rough putting two journals together... sheesh!


Thank you for your compliment. 

Paid off????? not yet not yet :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: JK, I see what you're saying. Yes, it was hard work for this project, specially for the 140g. But guess what???????? I love scaping, I enjoyed it so much, even though I was pissed off here and there. It's part of the game. Yeah, I was confused to have 3 journals, that's why I just combined them all. Specially when it's going to be 7 soon. Hahahahah....



cableguy69846 said:


> You, sir, have gone from fish keeper to artist. That tank is stunning. That video was amazing. I am at a loss for any more words. Absolutely fantastic.


I am humbled and sincerely thank you for your comments, Sir. I can not describe how I feel about those comments. I am thankful. :angel:

Oh btw, you are part of this project, Sir Cable. I don't know if you remember months ago in my journal as I was asking about what type of fish in this 140g. You said, it would be nice to have those "tons" of schooling fish in this big tank. Since then, I did a lot of research, and BOOOOMMMMM :fish::fish:, there you have them. Rummy noses.......:fish::fish:




knuggs said:


> Wow you have been busy!! Love how the tank flows with the driftwood, looks real natural. Also love how the fish school and kinda flow with the driftwood as well. Nicely done roud: The video does this tank alot more justice!


Been busy indeed. That's right, you got the artistic eyes there. Manzanita flow from higher left to lower right, Naturalllllllllll babyyyyyyy. That's right, rummy noses would make amazing flows time to time. When I stressed out, I watch both video and the real tank. :hihi::hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> I am humbled and sincerely thank you for your comments, Sir. I can not describe how I feel about those comments. I am thankful. :angel:
> 
> Oh btw, you are part of this project, Sir Cable. I don't know if you remember months ago in my journal as I was asking about what type of fish in this 140g. You said, it would be nice to have those "tons" of schooling fish in this big tank. Since then, I did a lot of research, and BOOOOMMMMM :fish::fish:, there you have them. Rummy noses.......:fish::fish:


Oh, wow. I totally forgot about that convo. I was right though, it looks awesome. Lol. The rummies are a good size too. Anything smaller would be lost in that tank.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good now that it's put back together. When you first put the wood in it looked like it was too trimmed but now that it's planted it looks right, nice job.

Who doesn't love Rummy's...........


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Ooh, very nice! That looks great!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Oh, wow. I totally forgot about that convo. I was right though, it looks awesome. Lol. The rummies are a good size too. Anything smaller would be lost in that tank.


Yeah, rummy look amazing. I love them a lot. 



150EH said:


> It looks good now that it's put back together. When you first put the wood in it looked like it was too trimmed but now that it's planted it looks right, nice job.
> 
> Who doesn't love Rummy's...........


Thanks 150, Yeah, I decided to go with bigger branches instead of smaller ones because of the compisition of the rocks. I tried the branchy ones, and the rocks are over powering. 

I LOVE RUMMY:fish::fish::fish::fish:



theblondskeleton said:


> Ooh, very nice! That looks great!


Thank you Blonde.


----------



## InannaMoon (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh wow!! A whole room! I'm soooo jealous! I think I'm going the opposite route...instead of all my tanks in one room, I seem to be putting a tank in every room.  It's looking goreous! Definitely can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

InannaMoon said:


> Oh wow!! A whole room! I'm soooo jealous! I think I'm going the opposite route...instead of all my tanks in one room, I seem to be putting a tank in every room.  It's looking goreous! Definitely can't wait to see more pics!!


Hey my fellow addict. Hahahhaha, Don't be jealous be cause you are on your way to be one. Yes, I have had that idea before. Each room has a tank. Unfortunately, the down side is that maintenance. The good thing about 1 room, they look just like a collection display, plus the maintenance is so much easy with them side by side. But that's just my experience.

I'll get more pictures as I am working on my 50g.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like all the hard work paid off . 
Last pic looks awesome.
Now I'm going to check out your utube video.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well done on your scape and plant selection, very pretty tank, nice selection of fish also.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Chaoslord said:


> Looks like all the hard work paid off .
> Last pic looks awesome.
> Now I'm going to check out your utube video.


Thank you. Yes, I love it. I love it I love it. Blood Sweat and Tears 
Yay...Yay...Check it out .....tell me what you think....



2in10 said:


> Well done on your scape and plant selection, very pretty tank, nice selection of fish also.


Thank you, Sir. I appreciate your comment. Nothing much to choose for Low-tech tank, but that's why it's easier too. Fish are amazing, I love them:fish::fish: I am still debating if I should go with Discus or not. Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well you should have plenty of room for them


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Well you should have plenty of room for them


Oh yeah....there are plenty available, but some people think that they're too big for Aquascaping.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Broo!!! you got a pretty Tank too 
Nice choice for the rummy nose tetras, once upon a time i had a batch and they are great scoolers


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

izabella87 said:


> Broo!!! you got a pretty Tank too
> Nice choice for the rummy nose tetras, once upon a time i had a batch and they are great scoolers


Thank you so much for the compliment Izabella. I appreciate that, I m glad you like it.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Now it's time for the 50g Mountain project. This is basically the tank that was disastrous, which killed all my fish. But hey, sometimes the best lesson is when you got burnt. So let's go to the point:

*I decided to go with DSM, but it didn't work for me. The temperature and High humidity just killed them HC. The stupid mold (spider thingy), I hated them.*




























*Few weeks later, here they come:*



















*I knew it was going down the hill, so I decided to just rescape it again. These are the picture of inspiration around my area:*





































*Nothing was really special about the view, but it inspired me enough to do Mountain scape. And decided to do DSM again, and would do a little different by trying to keep the humidity level down. Last scape, the humidity went 99%, and high temperature. This is the next scape:*
























































*But guess what???? DSM is not working again. Molds and fungus are all over HC. So, ...Yeah....$#$#%#&*@ DSM :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire. I am pretty sure you guys know what I am saying including 4 letter words. DSM is just not for me. It's just pissing me off then anything else. NEVER AGAIN I will do DSM. So I decided to fill in the water, and look at those ugly dying melting HC from DSM..... HATE IT :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire*



















*Then while I was looking at the scape, there is something bugging me. It's just bugging me the fact that the scape was too flat. I need more hills and valley. High and low. Not good enough, so I decided to redo it again. Yeah, I know, within a month, this tank has been rescaped 3 times. Here is the current hardscape in the making. It will be better, I promise:*























































Hehehe:redface:It's a sneak peak, I'll update it soon. I Promise.

Btw, #%[email protected]#$:angryfire:angryfire DSM. This time, it's going straight water. No more wasting my money and time.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

DSM works for some but I'm not sure it was worth the hassle for me. Ive done it a few times but nowadays I'd just rather crank up the CO2 and hold off on stocking for a bit. It roots just fine and it will do great long term if you keep it trimmed low. 

Don't sweat it. Keep at it. You'll nail that sucker.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

That last scape is it bro! That's the one!

Where are you getting your HC from? The mold could be coming in on that. You could also try propping the lid of the tank open a bit to allow some air flow. That might help and it will keep your humidity down a bit too.


----------



## InannaMoon (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with Cable, last one is looking best. You were definitely right about needing more height.  Love watching your tanks develop, Green, and that you aren't shy about posting your disasters! Give a noob like me a bit more faith I'll get there in the end!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

theblondskeleton said:


> DSM works for some but I'm not sure it was worth the hassle for me. Ive done it a few times but nowadays I'd just rather crank up the CO2 and hold off on stocking for a bit. It roots just fine and it will do great long term if you keep it trimmed low.
> 
> Don't sweat it. Keep at it. You'll nail that sucker.


Totally agree with you. It works for some people and good for them, but not for me. Forget that method. Yup, after all, with the water will work perfectly fine, and yes, dose CO2 like insane without fish in there until rooted pretty good. At least I can see water and not empty tank. 

Thanks for the advice, and I'll keep trying this HC. Been trying to get nice carpet, but still struggling. I know it's here soon.




cableguy69846 said:


> That last scape is it bro! That's the one!
> 
> Where are you getting your HC from? The mold could be coming in on that. You could also try propping the lid of the tank open a bit to allow some air flow. That might help and it will keep your humidity down a bit too.


The last scape huh? ...clue: it might be part of it. Hahahahha, there will be more tweaking here and there :hihi::hihi:

HC was perfectly healthy from LFS. Yup, I did more holes on top to get lower humidity, it was about 70 to 80% humidity. I tried any combination, it's just not working for me. Forget the hassle and wasting money. You know I spent at least 25 HC pots already?..........yeah, hate it that method.



InannaMoon said:


> I agree with Cable, last one is looking best. You were definitely right about needing more height.  Love watching your tanks develop, Green, and that you aren't shy about posting your disasters! Give a noob like me a bit more faith I'll get there in the end!


Last one huh? hmmmmmmmmmm. :wink: I'll have some surprises soon. Hahahahah. Thanks for loving the development of my tank. Don't be shy or ashamed. People might learn from your mistakes.

Btw, noob or expert, it doesn't really matter. Accident can happen to anyone. :biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> The last scape huh? ...clue: it might be part of it. Hahahahha, there will be more tweaking here and there :hihi::hihi:
> 
> HC was perfectly healthy from LFS. Yup, I did more holes on top to get lower humidity, it was about 70 to 80% humidity. I tried any combination, it's just not working for me. Forget the hassle and wasting money. You know I spent at least 25 HC pots already?..........yeah, hate it that method.


Yeesh. I never tried the DSM. When I did my HC carpet in my 2.5, I just put it in with the water in it. Worked well for me. Give it a shot, and see what happens.roud:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I really like the rocks and slopes, it's going to look really nice.

BTW I just tried the DSM where you chop up a moss and then smear it on the wood/rock, I used Taiwan moss and chopped it well (the trick here is to add some water to thin the paste) then covered it tightly so it would stay moist, it did seem to stick and if I had not been distracted by other builds I think it would have worked good if I had started a tank like your where it will get filled in a week or 10 day then get the benifit of high light and CO2, but I only had it Pyrex bowl. It worked well enough that I'll try it again.

What do you think about my new hat?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Yeesh. I never tried the DSM. When I did my HC carpet in my 2.5, I just put it in with the water in it. Worked well for me. Give it a shot, and see what happens.roud:


Oh yeah, HC will be underwater right away. No more waiting for few months. Hahahahahah.



150EH said:


> I really like the rocks and slopes, it's going to look really nice.
> 
> BTW I just tried the DSM where you chop up a moss and then smear it on the wood/rock, I used Taiwan moss and chopped it well (the trick here is to add some water to thin the paste) then covered it tightly so it would stay moist, it did seem to stick and if I had not been distracted by other builds I think it would have worked good if I had started a tank like your where it will get filled in a week or 10 day then get the benifit of high light and CO2, but I only had it Pyrex bowl. It worked well enough that I'll try it again.
> 
> What do you think about my new hat?


Thanks 150. I wanted to try that method. I have seen when this person actually grow fissiden on rocks, just like you mentioned. He just chop it off and sprinkled on rocks. It looks pretty awesome. FORTUNATELY....I won't start DSM again. I am done with that crap method. :angryfire

I love your new hat, I was about to PM you...LOLroud:roud:


----------



## Lichard (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool hardscape you got going there. I agree that you need more peaks and valleys, it'll help create the illusion of perspective. The last picture was my favorite.

Can't wait to see it with gravel and start to fill in!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Lichard said:


> Very cool hardscape you got going there. I agree that you need more peaks and valleys, it'll help create the illusion of perspective. The last picture was my favorite.
> 
> Can't wait to see it with gravel and start to fill in!


Thanks Lichard. Yes, they're filled in and got the scape done:bounce::bounce:. 

I just need to take pictures LOL........


----------



## 50089 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for your comments on my thread. Wow your tanks are great! I'm thinking a mountain scape might be the way to go. At first I thought I'd like the jungle look but now I'm liking more cleaner scapes better. What kind of rock did you use for the 50 g mountain scape and where did you get it? I've tried Seriyu stones but they were too grey for my liking, I'd like a more brownish stone better but I haven't come across any here. Nice job!!


----------



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

suuuuuuuuubscribe  I also like the look of the last scape.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow! You really pulled this scape together. You definetely achieved the natural look. In the video the way the schoolers flow is perfect and just adds that finishing touch to an already stunning Aquascape.


----------



## Cardinal's Keeper (May 19, 2012)

Hey Green, hows that 50g coming along???


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

How did I miss this thread the first time??? What a room *sigh*

yes, updates please!


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> How did I miss this thread the first time??? What a room *sigh*
> 
> yes, updates please!


Where've you been silly  This is the hot spot!


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Very cool setups so far man. Wish I could get some of that driftwood for my tanks. Hope everything fills out the way you want it to. Keep it up man.


----------

